
“Black Mirror” isn’t just predicting the future–it’s causing it - howard941
https://qz.com/1513524/black-mirrors-bandersnatch-creates-the-future-not-predicts-it/
======
sandrobfc
Netflix is already collecting a profile of every user based on what he chooses
to watch. If users only watches violent series and movies, they will only get
more violence in their recommendations.

Black Mirror isn't giving Netflix anything that they don't already have, but I
agree that we should be worried with the overall scenario. The problem is that
we aren't.

What happened with Facebook should have changed the way in which we see those
big corporations that regularly register personal and behavioural data, but it
didn't. Most still use Facebook, and they don't care.

It'll take much more for us to really worry.

~~~
gmuslera
So does Google with Youtube. But the step by step, sometimes in weird places,
specific contextual questions is a more direct and personal survey, not so
influenced by who are with you, or recomendations/trends on social networks.

Anyway, is not just social media or video sites, some games may be (or will
be) collecting that kind of direct information too.

